# Hymer b644 a few questions if I may.



## athomp15 (May 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Well we have been eating up the miles in the MH since we bought it a few months ago. Yr2000 644 has taken us to Wales, Glastonbury and Cornwall and not put a foot wrong. I do have a few queries though that someone may be able to help me with.

- The MH is leaning to one side (left to right when looking from the rear). This is when not loaded, so it's not as if i've put something heavy at one side. I've quickly checked out the spring and dampers but seem okay. Rear bump stops are much lower or the right hand side of the van... is this normal or do I need to take more of a look?

- Internal plastics have some yellow staining. Not sure if this was owned by smokers at some point, but the staining won't move even with a cream cleaner. Anyone recommend any products and is this just with age? I could buy a new door but if I can find something to make it sparkle again I would sooner do that.

- The pull down bed drops at the front (screen side) when driving (if you go over a large bump) by 5 inch or so... it doesn't obstruct view but it does come past where I think it's designed to. Anyone experienced anything like this and it's it to take a part?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## oasc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Internal plastics*

Hi Alex,
Have you managed to find anything to remove the yellow discolouring from your internal plastics yet. We also have a bit of this around our bathroom sink. Looks as though it might be sunlight related. We have tried proprietory cleaners without success, even tried T-Cut polish. Makes it shine but nothing else!
Kind Regards
Keith


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*HYmer problems*

Hi,

The yellowing of the plastic is common in Hymers. It is due, in the main, to exposure to sunlight and apart from stopping it happening again by eliminating sunlight, there is little you can do. When it happened to me I removed the panel. Primed it and resprayed it the same colour. The other two problems sound a bit more serious and I would contact Peter Hambleton in Preston and book it in to get it checked out, especially the bed. He is a Hymer specialist and carries loads of spares and knows the marque inside out.

Cheers Ned


----------

